# One Minute Each Night - Join me!



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I received this in an email. It seems an AWESOME idea to me. We also can include in our prayers that people of our nation (and the world) will repent, turn to Jesus, find forgiveness for sin and begin a new life in relationship to God the Father.

Please join me in prayer for one minute each night at 8 PM. God can change the world! Let's ask him.

*ONE MINUTE EACH NIGHT*

In WWII, there was an advisor to Churchill who organized a group of
peoplewho dropped what they were doing every night at a prescribed hour
for one minute to collectively pray for the safety of England, its people and
peace. This had an amazing effect as bombing stopped.

There is now a group of people organizing the same thing here in America.
If you would like to participate: each evening at 9:00 PM Eastern Time (8:00
PM Central, 7:00 PM Mountain, 6:00 PM Pacific), stop whatever you are doing
and spend one minute praying for the safety of the United States, our troops,
our citizens and for peace in the world.

If you know anyone who would like to participate, please pass this along.
Someone said if people really understood the full extent of the power we
have available through prayer, we might be speechless. Our prayers are the
most powerful asset we have.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is a great idea! I will gladly participate and pass it on.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

It is a very good idea. I'm going to have to write it down on something so not to forget. God Bless you Betty. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I figure if you forget to do it at 8 PM, just do it as soon as you remember. Or use 8 AM as a "make-up" time. Whatever works. God is always open.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Count me in!!!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

What a neat idea!


----------



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

Mrs. B 
You have some great prayers for these folks that are sick and believe that God is listening, this would be an awesome idea. I will join as well, may God bless all of you.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

GREAT IDEA !!!

Its going to be family prayer time at 8pm now.


----------

